# LOW TSH



## Bee (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey guys,

I asked my PCP to take labs on my test but the only lap that was taken was my TSH. I did my testosterone labs two years ago when i was 26 and they were at 392 while my TSH was 2.9 Fast forward and now i dont know my test levels but i know my TSH has gone down.

Does anyone have knowledge on this? Or lead me a direction? My hair is falling out, dick isnt working, i barely moves, and working out has been very absent. Trying to get an idea as to how to approach my PCP about this agian.

-Bee


----------

